# lionel 450 signal bridge actuator?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

What on the train touches the actuator? I'm looking at pictures but I can not see enough detail to see what actually touches it. Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 450 as originally shipped uses two 153C contactors to trigger the signals.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 450 is activated by weight. It fits under the track tie and the weight of the train presses down on it. You can adjust its sensitivity by turning the screw on the end.

It works so-so. You are better off using a relay and an insulated track to activate your accessory.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you have to have the track loose so it can move some? Don


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, you need to have movement in the track. I think Lionel recommends 3 loose tracks. The track the control rests under and the tracks to either side. The way to set it up is to rest one of your lighter, (but not the lightest), cars over the control and adjust the screw until the accessory activates and then deactivates when you lift the car off. One of our members should be able to post a link to the setup instructions.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; i do not have one yet but i am bidding on ebay for one. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd use something like the Lionel 153IR to activate it, they're bulletproof.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

The insulated rail method is pretty bulletproof also, and lots cheaper, especially if you're using tubular track.

http://www.thortrains.net/maracc9.html

Pete


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. The insulated rail idea is interesting. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the insulated track has is not an ideal solution for the 450, since you want to power lights both when a train is on the track and when it's not. What you really need is a SPDT switch to properly drive the signal.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the insulated track has is not an ideal solution for the 450, since you want to power lights both when a train is on the track and when it's not. What you really need is a SPDT switch to properly drive the signal.


Absolutely right. These illustrations from a toy train magazine show a simple relay circuit that does the trick.

Pete











*RatShack parts numbers:*











The one I made:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Pete, that's just the ticket.


----------

